# if carlsburg did 50/50's probably the best 50/50's in the world



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well i am just goin to let the pictures do the talking :thumb:

all i'll say is this was booked in over the phone for a 1 day enhancement detail, so i did not know of the full extent until it turned up,

you can imagine my face when i saw the car :wall:

so please excuse the few swirls that are remaining as the main aim of this detail was to sort out the colour :thumb:

enjoy :detailer:


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































thank you
Nic


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cracking, I'd have loved to have seen the owners reaction.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Managed to sort that out pretty well with just 1 day Nic :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Cracking, I'd have loved to have seen the owners reaction.


it was a picture mate :thumb:

not as good as the face of the m3 owner of a write up coming soon


----------



## Bigh (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic job:buffer:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> Managed to sort that out pretty well with just 1 day Nic :thumb:
> 
> Daz.


thanks mate :thumb:

interior had a little work as well :lol:

it was a long day mind :buffer:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazy how 05 paint can be that bad! Good turn around!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Feckin non sealed VX Flame Red paint 

Good recovery :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Great work, any idea what happened to his car?


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

amazing work!!


50/50s are awesome, great turnaround!!

:thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

thats shocking that a car company can sell you a car, and its paint can get that bad within 5 years...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Top class! :thumb: I'm using a red corsa b as my practice car, vauxhall red must be one if the worst colours for fading ever made lol


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! 

Great turnaround and 50/50 shots!:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

fantastic turn around.... I'm amazed at how much that had faded in 5 years!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Nic, she came up really well.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

If carlsberg did faded paint..............


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

That definitly looked like a case of some over use of nasty caustic tfr which had dried on in the sun :doublesho
very well done with the recovery of that one :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

have to say the title fits in well... what your face would have been is something i would have loved to have seen also

great turn around


----------



## Ad|oS (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats pretty awesome!

What kind of products did you use?


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Great turn-around! I've never seen paint that bad on such a new car.:doublesho


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, that's got to one of the worst red Vauxhall's I've seen, and best around yet :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice save!. :thumb:

looks like its seen a fair bit of washing using strong tfr.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you ask how it got to that state? Would love to know because that's not just sun to get run marks like that faded in


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

fantastic turn around mate....

looks like a new motor, bet they were buzzing when they returned for it eh?

should get you some custom from friends and neighbours of the custy!

mundo


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome work!!! Bloody Pink vauxhalls!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Shocking! Thought the red "fading" issue had been sorted for this age of vauxhall/astra. Thought the previous model was the last one to suffer!

Oh, and if carlberg made 50/50s they'd have used wider tape


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very impressive mate, can't believe the paintwork got so bad on such a newish car!! :thumb:


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats not too shocking to me..... then again, i live with Vauxhall Flame Pink day in day out! what you should of done was left the bonnet 50/50 for the customers collection just to see thier reaction before COmpleting the Bonnet!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

how on earth can a car from just 2005 be that bad? it's unreal!! shocking paint! good work!


----------



## andygenders (Apr 14, 2007)

awesome , who says red cars fade and die....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



Joeya said:


> Great work, any idea what happened to his car?


thanks mate, i would say some strong tfr or eithen bleach, but the owner insisted it just happened in the sun,



888-Dave said:


> That definitly looked like a case of some over use of nasty caustic tfr which had dried on in the sun :doublesho
> very well done with the recovery of that one :thumb:


thanks mate, that was my thoughts too :thumb:



Ad|oS said:


> Thats pretty awesome!
> 
> What kind of products did you use?


thanks mate :thumb:

i used menz power finish on a lake country compressor pad, the purple polishing one :thumb:

then waxed with dodo juice orange crush,



Rgk Detailing said:


> Nice save!. :thumb:
> 
> looks like its seen a fair bit of washing using strong tfr.


thanks mate that was my thought too,



BAXRY said:


> Did you ask how it got to that state? Would love to know because that's not just sun to get run marks like that faded in


i did ask but he said it just happened in the sun, eithen when i pointed out the run marks :wall:



mundo said:


> fantastic turn around mate....
> 
> looks like a new motor, bet they were buzzing when they returned for it eh?
> 
> ...


yeah he was happy mate :thumb:

you right about the naibers i think they may notice this one :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> how on earth can a car from just 2005 be that bad? it's unreal!! shocking paint! good work!


thanks mate,

i know it was bad for the age, your E21 would put it to shame :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

holy crap, that was a state, what the hell happened to that?!! 

Great job


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Always the best satisfaction is returning a pink car to red, always the best avatar for the detailer


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome! Post up a pic of the pads you used after that job! Shocking that a comparatively modern car can end up in that state even it has never had any proper protection.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work mate, looks much better.

Neil.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Love it love it, awesome work!!!!

I cannot believe in this day and age Vauxhall still produce a colour that can do that after just 5 years of age!!!!!!!!!!!!

No excuse, that is terrible!!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround!!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Christ look at the stains on the MF towel!

Great turn around!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ha ha 
i had its bigger sister 
i actually won the september comp on here with it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185058


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work considering time scale mate, top work always so rewarding rectifying faded paint :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

well that is one 50/50 i wont be forgeting in a while......



brilliant turn around!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work Nic, from before to after was a massive improvement, from looking at that id lay money that never happened just from the sun, id place my bet on cheapo hand car wash, or the guy trying to detail is his self and using maybe G101 or alike knocked up far to strong, as look at where all the fading is coming from, its a in the classic spots for flies, and crud in gaps and around badges/door shuts etc. 

Maybe i just look a little to deep in to these things


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah good old Vauxhall Flame Pink :lol:

Cracking work Nic - especially for a days turnaround. The amount of chemical staining / bleaching present though is unreal! Hope he's been ticked off and educated now? :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Good grief:doublesho
Thats had some next level hardcore wash material used for sure.
Nice to see its back to red rather than washed out pink, great save:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! What a turnaround! Great job!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

g101 at 4:1 will do that :lol:

nice effort


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Cracking job and fantastic 50/50 shot..foam looks really thick, what's the mixture?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you for the comments guys :thumb:



magpieV6 said:


> holy crap, that was a state, what the hell happened to that?!!
> 
> Great job


thanks, 

he said it was the sun 

more like some harsh chemical i think,



B&B Autostyle said:


> Awesome! Post up a pic of the pads you used after that job! Shocking that a comparatively modern car can end up in that state even it has never had any proper protection.


thanks mate, sorry i did't get a pic of the pad before i washed it :wall:



steve from wath said:


> ha ha
> i had its bigger sister
> i actually won the september comp on here with it
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185058


wow thats even worse :doublesho

thanks :thumb:



james b said:


> Great work Nic, from before to after was a massive improvement, from looking at that id lay money that never happened just from the sun, id place my bet on cheapo hand car wash, or the guy trying to detail is his self and using maybe G101 or alike knocked up far to strong, as look at where all the fading is coming from, its a in the classic spots for flies, and crud in gaps and around badges/door shuts etc.
> 
> Maybe i just look a little to deep in to these things


thanks mate :thumb:

oh yeah i would take that bet too, this was deffo not just sun damage,

i was actually thinking he had sprayed a strong trf all over it then gone in for a brew :wall:



deeds said:


> Cracking job and fantastic 50/50 shot..foam looks really thick, what's the mixture?


thanks mate,

it was valet pro ph nutural with about 1" in the bottom of a 1L bottle :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome work! I love the 50/50 shot


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a great turnaround! Bet the owner was well pleased. My Mum was looking at these Astra's a few years back, salesman was trying to sell her a Red one and he was assuring us that it wont turn pink like the old Vauxhalls did. I now know that was a pack of lies lol, the amount of mk5 Astra's and Vectras that age that are pink is shocking.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate,

i think vauxhall may as well just offer them in pink :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg!!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great turnaround from a truly bad position.
Does this car have a clearcoat? i only ask as it seems strange to me that if it did have a clearcoat, how comes you can get it back to red?, surely you would only be removing clearcoat which would not affect the red paint underneath?
Confused or what??:speechles

By the way, what is trf ??

Kev


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

TFR is traffic film remover and the strong ones contain costics and are strong alkaline based, 

the car did not have a clear coat :thumb:


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Just found this. That was an amazing turn around. I would have loved to have seen your face when it turned up!!!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

How long is it going to last before paint fill fade again ?


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy . What a differance. Excellent work.:thumb:

Will the paint not fade again?


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Thats a great turnaround  There are a few mk5 Astra's round here that have turned pink and even some VW Polo's!
I would have been so pleased if you did a job like that on my car


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Indetailad said:


> Just found this. That was an amazing turn around. I would have loved to have seen your face when it turned up!!!


i was smilling mate 

until the customer left and then i was  a little



Mindis said:


> How long is it going to last before paint fill fade again ?


hard to say really mate,

i did a red astra 3 years ago and it aint come back yet though :thumb:


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

very well done mate thats a fricken awesome 50/50


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cracking results mate, think you need to tell the owner not to wash with bleach :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

PMSL

That car was unbelievably hit by the sun - fantastic turnaround mate, but next time could you do it so we have a 45/10/45 instead of a 50/50. That way we could see what it'd be like with a stripe down the middle


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh,what a tornaround,fantastic 50/50 pictures...


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround. I crave a job like that to really get stuck into. :thumb:


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

top work!!!

Vaux flame red is notoious for this as has no UV absorbing clear coat.

Thankfully my astra was one of the lucky ones which was changed to POWER RED.

Believe they still sell new corsas in Flame red have has this been fixed yet surley after 20 odd years vauxhall.


must have been well and truly satisfying completing that job.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Cracking work. What a turn around.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Quality work there Sir! That must be incredibly satisfying to watch emerge! :buffer:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Super G said:


> top work!!!
> 
> Vaux flame red is notoious for this as has no UV absorbing clear coat.
> 
> ...


even the new coras vxr's come in flame red :wall: yet the astra vxr is in power red, don't know what goes through vauxhalls head when choosing paint


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't believe the state it was in! 

When I viewed the pictures first time, I assumed that it had been sitting in someones garden/driveway for a few years and not actually driven. 

Top work turning it round again :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, what did he/she use to wash the car? Brake fluid or something.


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, what a transformation.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i cant believe a mk5 got that bad good work


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great to see 50/50 quality for a days work.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

UCD said:


> Wow, what did he/she use to wash the car? Brake fluid or something.


this is what i asked aswell but he was adiment that the sun did it


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

An amazing transformation.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Great work! Would love to work on a car like this!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what is more unbelievable - the before or the after.....


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

wow what a turn around mate


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Brilliant work. Don't think the UK ever gets sun strong enough to pull off that transformation though! 

I'd have been tempted to tell him you didn't have time to complete the detail in the alloted time period and give it back to him in 50:50 config 

Good work :thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome 50/50's


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

so jealous, would love to have detailed that!


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

A friend of mine owns the same car (OK it's Opel Astra GTC here in Croatia) in the same colour, and he had exactly the same kind of damage. In his case, a new worker on a gas station made a very strong mixture for insect removal, and left the car on the sun, while preparing his cleaning stuff. The car looked exactly the same, like someone pored milk all over it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys 



Wardy said:


> Brilliant work. Don't think the UK ever gets sun strong enough to pull off that transformation though!
> 
> I'd have been tempted to tell him you didn't have time to complete the detail in the alloted time period and give it back to him in 50:50 config
> 
> Good work :thumb:


haha i did have to ring him about 8pm and tell him i couldn't do it!

it was finished the next day though :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic turn around .. probably looks better than the day it left the factory


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

reg number on 1st pic.

good job done.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

:doublesho that was in a awful state first off, fantastic turn around, loved the 50/50 shots :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stil love to view these pics keep thinking i should ask bloke up the street to let me have a practice on his w -reg.
Folks need to remember that cars can sit waiting to be registered for years so a plate saying 2005 does not mean its been manufactured then, heck the last registered rover 75s are 2008 and the factory folded in 2005...:lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james_death said:


> heck the last registered rover 75s are 2008 and the factory folded in 2005...:lol:


well i never knew that, learn something new every day


----------

